# Japanese car - how to receive Irish radio stations?



## root (13 Jun 2007)

Hi,

A friend of mine bought this Toyota (Japanese import) and he can't get any Irish radio stations.
I heard that this is common to all Jap imports as they use a different band. Is there anyone who had the same problem fixed?
Thanks.


----------



## RonanC (13 Jun 2007)

You'll need a bank expander, or replace the radio with a european model. you'll pick up a new cd/mp3 player these days for about 100euro +


----------



## dahamster (13 Jun 2007)

change the radio the japs use a differenr frequency range than us


----------



## root (13 Jun 2007)

Changing the radio might not be an option as it is built in and has also a TV/GPS function.
I thought that adjusting the frequency band could be possible and that could be done here locally.


----------



## muffinsda (13 Jun 2007)

you'll probably need one of these:
[broken link removed]

Would you be able to do me a favour and tell me more about the GPS/TV unit that comes with the car?
Does the TV work here, or is it only NTSC?
Does the GPS work here? Is it possible to buy maps for it here? Does it have an english user interface?
And what about the rest of the car, is everything in Japanese?

Ta.


----------



## root (13 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the quick response, this looks more likely to be a good idea.
The GPS came with a CD but I don't know if he used it yet, not sure if TV works here, I'll ask.


----------



## muffinsda (13 Jun 2007)

root said:


> Thanks for the quick response, this looks more likely to be a good idea.
> The GPS came with a CD but I don't know if he used it yet, not sure if TV works here, I'll ask.



thanks. any info would be greately appreciated.


----------



## Japnuts (15 Jun 2007)

muffinsda said:


> you'll probably need one of these:
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Would you be able to do me a favour and tell me more about the GPS/TV unit that comes with the car?
> ...



You should be able to have a band expander fitted by most reputable in-car audio suppliers for around € 40 - 60. Unfortunately most of the modern combination Radio/cd/tv/gps units fitted by the manufacturer cannot be modified in this fashion.

The TV in Japan uses a different band too, so most will not pick up Irish TV stations, having said that I have seen some vehicles picking up a picture from TV3 or TNG but no sound.

Most manufacturer fitted sat nav systems in Japanese imports will not work here. The Japanese use the Naviken GPS system which is different to the GPS system in Europe. Some aftermarket GPS systems can be re-programmed but this is the exception rather than the rule.

In general, with an older Japanese import with an ordinary cd/radio system the simplest and cheapest thing to do is fit a band expander. If you are looking at newer or high end vehicles with manufacturer fitted Radio/CD/DVD/GPS units, it is best to leave these units in place, and fit an aftermarket system to provide the functions you need.


----------

